# 3 years in Chennai - advice on funds and shipping



## bethany89

In June I'm hoping to study in Chennai for 3 years. I have a few questions and would appreciate any help / tips / suggestions for websites:

1) My student visa application needs proof that I have the funds for my stay. The college fees (including accommodation) are about £680 a year, so apart from that how much do you think I would need?

2) Do you think it's better to take all my money with me or leave some in a British bank account? I do have parents in the UK who can keep an eye on anything I leave here.

3) Can you recommend a shipping company who are reputable and cheap? I don't need my stuff right away, and I'm not moving furniture - just a computer, a few boxes of books and a box of personal belongings.

I'm really looking forward to it, as I had great fun when I visited Chennai and other parts of India in October.

Bethany


----------



## SKMel

*Life In Chennai*

Hi Bethany89

I am a Canadian who lived in Chennai for over a year recently and have been living in India on and off for over 4 years now.

My advice regarding Chennai is this:


-It is ALWAYS very, very, hot, even in the winter it is hot
-Instead of shipping anything via the port - which is a nightmare (I did it), check with the airline and pay to have extra bags come with you. Or send it via a shipping company who will deliver to your door, trust me you do not want to deal with the shipping companies at the Port they are a nightmare and will demand all kinds of bribes which will end up costing as much as if you would have paid the extra baggage fee on the airline anyway - again based on personal experience
-The humidity is staggering and I come from a very humid city (Vancouver) and because of this many of my personal items I had brought from Canada were ruined by the humidity and heat
-I am not sure how much time you have already spent in Chennai, but it is still an extremely conservative Indian city, rarely will you see Indian women not wearing Sari's and you will be stared at ALL of the time
-The women who do go swimming at the beach (like Marina beach) will not wear bathing suits but will enter the water in their sari's
-It is very challenging to get around in Chennai because of the traffic congestion, pollution, and poor road conditions and lack of street signs, everything is by landmark
-Cost to live in Chennai really varies, from cheap to ultra expensive, depending on where you live - for example the Boat Club area close to Alwerpet is just as expensive as any large Western city
-I would recommend you join Internations and try and share a place with others and the Chennai group also gives really great advice and has a monthly meetup which always has great people and is lots of fun
-Basent Nagar is a great place to live close to the beach and another great place to live is Anna Nagar or Adyar or T. Nagar
-Currently they are building the Skytrain in Chennai which is making traffic almost unbearable and the city even more dusty than before if you can beleive that
-Money, your ATM card will work to withdraw money or otherwise I usually get my family to send me money via Western Union for larger amount because it is cheaper than the ATM fees and usually a better exchange rate
-Do NOT bring all your money because it is not safe and I don't think you will be able to open a bank account without a lot of problems
-Make sure you register with the FRRO office within the required 14 days otherwise you can get fined and they will make it very difficult for you, take a local Tamil person with you beforehand to make sure you have all your documents in order, the right number of photos and everything photocopied and stamped in the exact order as they want otherwise they will keep sending you away - not a great experience for any foreigner
-It is somewhat difficult to get certain foods you might like from home, so stock up on them as they only grocery store which has anything is Annu Nana and the prices are more than 3 x what they are in Canada

Hope this helps


----------



## bethany89

Thanks SKMel! Your comments are much appreciated.

I'll bear the luggage and FRRO things in mind, because it hadn't occurred to me that I would have problems. All part of the experience of living in India I guess!

Also I have 3 saris but I'll buy some more when I get there. And thanks for the tip about Internations.

Bethany


----------



## Avantika

*Living in Chennai*

Bethany89,

I am a resident of Chennai. I was born & brought up here. I am an Indian working women. It is not mandatory that you have to wear a sari in Chennai. Jeans & a not so figure hugging tee-shirt is also fine. I agree Chennai is far more conservative than other cities in India, but it is not so bad that even expats have to wear a sari.
You can come over here & purchase some pants & tops because it might be relatively cheaper here. You do get good brands such as Levis here in malls such as Express Avenue, City centre.
The money that u ll need depends on what sort of a life you r going to lead, you can have a simple life or even a luxurious one in Chennai.
Adyar, Anna Nagar, Besant Nagar are expensive localities. You might have to shell out min INR 20000 per month for rent.
The shop that SKMe was trying to mention for good groceries is Amma Naana near Hotel Park Sheraton in Alwarpet.
You can avoid talking to strangers, approach members who have come with their families for any clarifications regarding routes to places etc..

Best Wishes to u


----------



## ramkmrt1

Bethany If you go back so go now immigration office and take info about your visa and flight.


----------

